# Dell PowerEdge T300 onboard ATI vs Nvidia PCI Express



## CanOfBees (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm curious if anyone here has had any experiences with PowerEdge T300s & its GPU. My temporary desktop replacement may be an older T300, but the onboard ATI ES1000 RN50 seems like it may be a problem. 

I'd like to get a slightly stronger video card in one of the PCI Express x4 slots, and I think I've found a few Nvidia cards that are potential candidates. However, I'm not sure if the onboard ATI chip will interfere with the PCI card. Is this a potential problem? 

I've looked through the BIOS and I don't see a switch to disable the ATI chip.

Thanks in advance for your time and trouble.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 13, 2013)

The system may disable it if an add-on video card is connected.  If it doesn't, only specifying the new card in the Device section of xorg.conf should keep X from trying to use the old one.


----------



## CanOfBees (Mar 13, 2013)

wblock@ -- Thanks so much! I appreciate the help.

Cheers!


----------

